

Things Highly Productive People Do - kirpekar
http://www.inc.com/ilya-pozin/7-things-highly-productive-people-do.html

======
bluedevil2k
Though not applicable to every job situation out there, I found the biggest
leap in productivity for me was to crate a rule of "write down 3-5 things you
must do _today_. When those are complete, you are done working for the day".

I find myself completing the tasks around lunch, and aggregately accomplish
2-3x more than when I had fuzzy goals. Procrastination is limited, knowing I
can (go to gym/eat with kids/play golf) when the work is complete.

~~~
aaronf
This is exactly the philosophy behind LazyMeter. We help people focus on one
day at a time and feel accomplished. It's all about working towards a clear
goal. <http://www.lazymeter.com>

We automatically build your daily to-do list, and we provide the only workflow
that lets you clear out your to-do list everyday. We also show you your
progress add up. It's very satisfying.

I was a chronic procrastinator before co-founding LazyMeter. Now, I get more
done in less time, and enjoy my evenings without worrying I've forgotten
something. We have over 12,000 users so far.

~~~
lusr
This looks like a bare-bones version of GTD. Which may be better than the more
complicated versions e.g. doit.im.

------
dabent
My take on these. I'm curious what others think.

1\. Work backwards from goals to milestones to tasks. I have no idea why more
people don't do this.

2\. Stop multi-tasking. No, seriously—stop. See my response to #1

3\. Be militant about eliminating distractions. I'm not militant enough. Hence
this post.

4\. Schedule your email. I need to try that. Setting a filter to only alert
when my boss emails me has helped in the past. Other emails get answered
between 60-90 minute tasks.

5\. Use the phone. I despise the phone. Email conversations provide a written
record of the exchange and allow me to cut/paste responses if it's something
for work (like a URL or code snippet). That said, I will force myself to pick
up the handset.

6\. Work on your own agenda. My new job and situation allow for a lot more of
this. It's life changing.

7\. Work in 60 to 90 minute intervals. I do try to do this. It works very
well, although I usually don't make it to 90 minutes, just 60 minutes of just
coding goes a long way. Do that a few times in a day (with meetings and such
filling the balance of the day) and you're getting somewhere.

~~~
pvarangot

      > 5. Use the phone. I despise the phone. Email conversations provide
      > a written record of the exchange and allow me to cut/paste responses
      > if it's something for work (like a URL or code snippet). That said,
      > I will force myself to pick up the handset.
    

My problem with e-mail, texting, and all other asynchronous means of
communication, is that they encourage multitasking. If I'm discussing
something on an asynchronous medium I'm always tempted to poll on the
discussion while doing something else. When something gets important enough I
usually try to force myself and the other party into a synchronous medium of
communication, or if I can't, try to completely ignore the issue until all
people involved have enough time to proactively solve it.

That being said, sometimes the written record really helps, or the other party
involved in a discussion or planing of something can't cope with their own
anxiety, and the whole planning of something e-mails into hell... but well, I
try hard enough to avoid it.

~~~
_delirium
I have sort of the opposite view: asynchronous modes of communication promote
single-tasking by letting me batch up replies at my convenience (I can spend
an hour answering 7 different people), whereas synchronous modes of
communication promote multitasking/fragmentation by making it hard to batch
them (and in the worst case, ringing RIGHT NOW demanding I interrupt what I'm
doing and answer).

~~~
pvarangot
It's not the opposite view if those 7 people are sort of like the same task.
Then you are not multitasking.

Normally stuff I discuss on e-mail has nothing to do with what I have to code,
that at the same time has nothing to do with what I get text messages about,
and even that has no point of comparison to what I get talked on IM about.
Maybe my whole life is hell... but I hope i'm getting my point through.

------
seanp2k2
Former support tech here. Phone calls are not getting things done. Phone calls
are usually telling someone else to do something. Information passed on phone
calls is mostly lost as soon as the other side hangs up. I've had many 30-45
minute time wasters with clients when they called instead of thinking about
what thy were trying to say and replying to their ticket. The phone kills the
productivity of two or more people at once, so it's as bad as a meeting. Stop
calling people and start finishing stuff.

~~~
skore
Not exactly sure where I got this from, but I once read: "Call me - it's
simpler" translates to you wanting to do your thinking inside my ear instead
of your head.

That being said, from my own experience, the only thing that phone calls get
done like no other medium (apart from a direct conversation, of course) is
build interpersonal trust. It can further be a good way to diffuse tension
right away because instead of having a customer write pages of mounting
tension, they get a reaction immediately and that alone is usually enough to
make the first steps towards reconciliation.

~~~
cshesse
I've found that phone calls are good when people ignore or are bad at reading
email (miss questions, fail to respond/read, don't read it completely, etc).
For people who are good at email, phone calls are good (or the same as IM)
when you need an in-depth back and forth conversation, for example, discussing
some software bug.

------
aChrisSmith
Sadly, it's ironic to get advice which reads "AVOID DISTRACTIONS!" while
participating in HN, the biggest distraction I have.

~~~
dabent
PG has an interesting approach to this:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/distraction.html>

There's also the "noprocrast" setting in your HN profile which won't let you
use for more than a certain amount of time.

I haven't implemented either approach. I've found that plugging in my
headphones and listening to music or even spoken word gets me into one of
those 60-90 minute zones of one-task productivity.

------
countersixte
This is why I'm such a big fan of the pomodoro technique: the majority of
these 7 things are taken care of automatically.

1\. Tasks are already broken down into manageable chunks

2\. There is no multi-tasking during your pomodoro

3\. No distractions either

4\. Ok, so I actually check email at the end of every pomodoro and not 2-3
times a day, but close enough

5\. This is the one that is not really handled by the pomodoro technique

6\. I plan out all my pomodoros at the start of each day

7\. I get up and walk around for a few minutes at the end of every pomodoro

~~~
swah
OTOH, if one had the willpower to follow with the Pomodoro strictly, he
wouldn't need it...

~~~
benjvi
I think one of the best things about using pomodoros is that they're fairly
short. It isnt THAT bad to have to restart one, if you get distracted. I find
it more motivating; you always have a short-term goal to work towards.

------
rolleiflex
>When you multitask, it drops by an average of 10 points, 15 for men, five for
women (yes, men are three times as bad at multitasking than women).

I would like to see a citation on this.

~~~
groby_b
Women who occasionally paid attention at math would like to point out that
assuming an average IQ (100), that means it drops 15% for men, 10% for women.
The OP would be better of reading that as men being 50% worse than women, not
3 times.

If there's _any_ merit to it at all. As you said, [citation needed].

~~~
keithpeter
Should we be deriving the percentages from the IQ points that are _left_?

e.g. 100 IQ becomes 90 for women and 85 for men, so men are 100 -85/90*100
less good than women as a result of multitasking?

~~~
groby_b
That would measure the overall usefulness of men[^1], not the capacity for
multitasking, no?

[^1]: Yes, I giggled ;)

------
nekojima
"Work on your own agenda."

This is the only point that matters, though the explanation after is idiotic
and should be ignored. But just by following this list, or even this one
point, you won't become highly productive. Perhaps more productive, as its a
drive inside you that makes a person highly productive. That can't be taught,
it has to be unleashed by a passion and a dream (which this list misses).

I was business assistant (at VP level) to a Very Highly Productive Person who
worked on what he wanted, when he wanted, much to his staff's detriment. Which
was likely the point, he was more than able to afford staff and could delegate
what he didn't want to do to us. His focus was on doing what was best for
himself and privately owned his company.

The compulsion for achieving goals, be they deals, launching a new product or
company, can have significant impact if there isn't a good work-life balance,
and as his staff, we had to force him, and his wife, to take breaks to avoid
burn out. This is often a hidden problem that can manifest other issues and
bring the downfall or public embarrassment of highly productive people.

~~~
demigod
Get your agenda right and the rest will fall into place, you wont have to work
at being productive

------
w1ntermute
Another good one is sleep. Optimally, you'll go to sleep at the same time
every day and wake up without an alarm. You might lose some waking hours, but
you'll more than make up for it in the productivity.

~~~
wpietri
Absolutely. I used to think I had a problem waking up on time. Instead, it was
a problem with going to sleep early enough. Now that I've sorted it out, a
regular sleep schedule has been fantastic for me.

One thing that has really helped has been taking seriously the influence light
has on my biological clock. Dim evening light, bright morning light, and extra
effort to get plenty of sunlight in the winter. And for coding, I really like
f.lux, which changes the color temperature of my screen in time with outdoor
light:

<http://stereopsis.com/flux/>

------
kellishaver
Re: No. 5: I know some people hate taking on the phone, but when you are
working remotely and are trying to work through a problem with someone,
there's no substitute (at least for me) to getting on the phone (or voice chat
via Skype, etc.) and talking through the things you're trying to figure out.
IM works to a degree, and email is better for larger exchanges that you'll
need to reference back to, but for brainstorming and group problem-solving, I
still feel like an actual spoken conversation is still the most effective way
to go.

------
127001brewer
I have found this list more valuable:

[http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/02/nine_things_successful_peopl...](http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/02/nine_things_successful_people.html)

------
aaronf
The thing that's always missing from these articles is the definition of
productivity. Is it doing more? Is it working more hours?

What most people don't realize is that productivity is not about how much you
do - it's about how you feel at the end of the day. Don't forget why you're
working in the first place. Effective productivity is simply doing what needs
to be done, one day at a time. The key is turning your overwhelming to-do list
into an actionable today list - so you're working towards an achievable goal
each day. When you're working towards an end point, you'll get things done
much more quickly, and you'll have no reason to procrastinate.

Productivity doesn't need to be stressful or overwhelming; it can actually be
very fulfilling if you look at it the right way. Stop focusing on "work" and
focus on progress instead.

------
steve-howard
"if you’re required to get eight hours of work done each day, plan to be there
for 9.5-10 hours."

No. If this is actually effective nobody will expect you to be there longer
than 8 hours. Either way, there are more important things in the world than
being productive.

------
stuaxo
#1 Don't read articles like this.

I must be on the way to being cured I didn't even click this one, now if I can
just wean off hacker news and reddit I might be half way to becoming highly
productive.

------
danko
What I've found for myself is that there's a certain part of my mind that just
needs constant distraction, and if I can somehow _parallelize_ that
distraction with the continual work that the rest of my brain is capable of,
I'd be in good shape.

That's where music and podcasts come in. One steady IV drip of distraction to
placate the rebels while the rest of my brain gets down to business and stays
there.

------
rseymour
Read articles on productivity? Is that one of them?

~~~
parfe
I read two so far and have only managed to write this comment.

------
toeknee123
Number 7 is a favorite of mine.

Sometimes you just need a nice long walk to clear your mind and reset your
focus on the task at hand.

------
dpres
8\. drink caffeine

------
billpatrianakos
This is such fluff, guys. These things have been vomited up by writers with
nothing to say for forever.

Basically, stop getting distracted. Multitasking is impossible. Okay, we get
it.

The real question should be "why is this same old, same old advice not working
despite being common knowledge"? I know not to do this stuff. I try to follow
the rules. I end up screwing up eventually. How come? Is there a way to cut
that out? What we really need is an advice article about how to make sure we
stick to the advice of other advice articles.

I'm not trying to be sarcastic so please don't take it that way. I'm really
just so frustrated with the same old advice that just doesn't add anything new
or special. It's easy to tell me not to get distracted and offer up a few
half-hearted ways to follow through but what about pointing us to the root of
the problem. I think this generic advice is best left for the trash. What we
really need is something each of us will have to work out on our own.

~~~
aaronf
Being in the productivity space, I read many articles like this each day, and
you're right - it's the same advice.

With LazyMeter, we sought to build not just a new philosophy, but also a tool
that helps you adopt it. Our goal is to motivate you by making your to-do list
achievable and showing you how much you've done. We also show you how much you
procrastinate - it's amazing how powerful a little awareness can be. Would
love to hear what you think. <http://www.LazyMeter.com>

~~~
billpatrianakos
Haha that shameless plug almost sounded natural. In all seriousness though, I
get what you're saying and I actually _have_ used LazyMeter! I think I even
sent you guys an email on what I thought about it (I promise I didn't say
anything mean). I stopped using it. It's a great idea but it only works if you
work it. I haven't checked it out lately but back then the lack of a mobile
app was a real barrier to usage. Without one you limit people to only checking
up on themselves when they're at work or basically stationary. That's just not
enough. But I hate to criticize so much without letting you know it's a cool
app and I think it's really cool how you built it in AWS

~~~
aaronf
Sorry for the plug, I won't make that mistake again. I did think/hope it would
be relevant to the writer. Thanks for trying LazyMeter and for the feedback;
we have a lot more planned, including native apps.

~~~
bconway
I think the problem was not in what you said, but the way you said it. Rather
than slipping in a plug at the end of your post, I've noticed that posts with
the style of "I agree this is a problem, here's a company/project I've founded
to do something about it" are generally well-received.

